# I think Walgreens has been hit by the agency model...



## DenverRalphy (Mar 24, 2010)

Have office supplies been hit with the agency model? I stumbled upon this at thereifixedit.com.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Bumping this because the title made me laugh.....


----------

